# Moving to Dish from DirecTV



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

So I have been a DirecTV Subscriber since 2007. And I do love the service, from Customer Support to Picture Quality. What I don't like is the cost, $200 a month for Every Channel plus HBO+Showtime. I have two HDDVR, 1 HD and an SD box.

As most Americans now a days, I am trying to save money, I called Dish and Comcast to see what the deal was and what they would offer me, Comcast was a bust in comparison just because of how many HD channels they offer in my area, about 50 maybe and I really don't like how I have to remember a SD Channel Number and an HD Channel Number. When I called Dish, they are giving me the American 250, Dish Platinum, HBO+Showtime... the HD Duo 722, and two HD boxes. $89 for the first year, 2nd year $119. I have to say I was pretty surprised. I ordered it for install next week so I wouldn't loose the deal, while I was still deciding.

I called DirecTV and I told them the whole story, they were not very enthusiastic to want to really help me, and the only thin they suggested was for me to drop HBO+Showtime and give me a $20 credit for a year. 

I have to say I am really tempted to go through with the switch. 

Am I going to be disappointed? Besides MRV throughout my whole house and the Sunday Ticket/MLB EI... am I really going to miss that much? My wife was pretty excited about E! and DIY being in HD... and I am told guide performance is better on the 722 vs DirecTV HDDVR's.

I am interested in what everyone has to say. Again I am looking at this from a monetary prospective, and I am not pissed off at DirecTV in any way. 

Thanks!


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's just TV. 

If saving about $100 a month is a top priority then switch. Sunday Ticket is probably showing at your local Bar and Grill. For the cost of ST you can get quite a few sodas and burgers.

If you change, within a few weeks you probably won't notice. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I would ask specifically for the Retention Dept., probably they can do better, but maybe not enough to retain you. 

Whichever, happy sailing and viewing!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Make sure you understand the differences in the equipment, as many people switching one way or the other are used to what they had before, and are confused or disappointed at what they get.

A 722 is a "Duo" receiver, and will normally be connected to 2 of your TVs. Both TVs will have DVR services from the DVR, and can pause/REW/FF and watch recordings independently of each other. BUT... the TV2 output is SD-only (HD content is downconverted), and there are only 2 sat tuners that are shared between the two TV outputs.

That means that in normal operation, each TV only has a single sat tuner to use, so if you are recording, you can't watch something else live, and you can't record 2 shows at the same time (unless you are recording one show from each TV). DirecTV customers are used to having 2 sat tuners at each TV (on DVRs), so this will be an adjustment.

Also, make sure you understand the differences in the programming available. Dish has many more HD national networks and premium movie channels, BUT does not have full-time RSNs in HD, and is missing many RSNs entirely.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

bjamin82 said:


> So I have been a DirecTV Subscriber since 2007. And I do love the service, from Customer Support to Picture Quality. What I don't like is the cost, $200 a month for Every Channel plus HBO+Showtime. I have two HDDVR, 1 HD and an SD box.
> 
> As most Americans now a days, I am trying to save money, I called Dish and Comcast to see what the deal was and what they would offer me, Comcast was a bust in comparison just because of how many HD channels they offer in my area, about 50 maybe and I really don't like how I have to remember a SD Channel Number and an HD Channel Number. When I called Dish, they are giving me the American 250, Dish Platinum, HBO+Showtime... the HD Duo 722, and two HD boxes. $89 for the first year, 2nd year $119. I have to say I was pretty surprised. I ordered it for install next week so I wouldn't loose the deal, while I was still deciding.
> 
> ...


I was with Dish and the DVR fee's were high so make sure you get the current rates. They also bill 1 month in advance so expect a big first bill. They also charge for external DVR hook-up. Think it was 35 dollars one time fee.

I like the Direct DVR's they seem more advanced in features like MRV and media share. Speaking of DVR's I had 2-722's go bad after a year with hard drive failures. Dish is real good at getting replacement units out. Another thing I liked about Dish they didn't extend your contract past the initial 2 years if you add a DVR. You can also own your own equipment but don't recommended it with the failure rates.

Another thing before I go your local RSN is part time at best with Dish so if you watch sports you will be frustrated. Dish also only carries big 4 in HD on locals. Fox,CBS,ABC,NBC. Direct carries 8 locals in HD for my area. Be sure and do your homework before switching. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

camo said:


> I was with Dish and the DVR fee's were high so make sure you get the current rates. They also bill 1 month in advance so expect a big first bill. They also charge for external DVR hook-up. Think it was 35 dollars one time fee.


No longer true. The ViP DVRs have all had the EHD fee waived. The 211's EHD DVR enabling fee is still $40, though.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bjamin82 said:


> What I don't like is the cost, $200 a month for Every Channel plus HBO+Showtime. I have two HDDVR, 1 HD and an SD box.


Dang, I don't blame you. I have Choice Extra + HBO + Cinemax + Showtime with 3 DVR's and my cost is right around $100.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

camo said:


> I was with Dish and the DVR fee's were high so make sure you get the current rates. They also bill 1 month in advance *so expect a big first bill*. They also charge for external DVR hook-up. Think it was 35 dollars one time fee.
> 
> I like the Direct DVR's they seem more advanced in features like MRV and media share. Speaking of DVR's I had 2-722's go bad after a year with hard drive failures. Dish is real good at getting replacement units out. Another thing I liked about Dish they didn't extend your contract past the initial 2 years if you add a DVR. You can also own your own equipment but don't recommended it with the failure rates.
> 
> Another thing before I go your local RSN is part time at best with Dish so if you watch sports you will be frustrated. *Dish also only carries big 4 in HD on locals.* Fox,CBS,ABC,NBC. Direct carries 8 locals in HD for my area. Be sure and do your homework before switching. Good luck in your decision.


 Assuming you drop any "free for 3 months" channels and don't change your core programming, your first bill will be the same as your 2nd thru 12th bill. You are simply paying your first bill in advance of account/equipment activation.

I currently receive 6 HD locals. ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS and MoreTV.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

It varies where you live on HD locals. My area Phoenix, Directv now offers 10 locals in HD while Dish offers 6. Quick link for Directv locals in HD nation wide by state and city.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> No longer true. The ViP DVRs have all had the EHD fee waived. The 211's EHD DVR enabling fee is still $40, though.


Yes, well that won't matter much once they are disabled. That's one thing you can always count on with Charlie. He loves a legal battle.


----------



## DonDeAgo (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't see how you are paying $200 a month for your programing. I have the Premier package and four extra receivers and I get most all the movie channels and about everything else including HD for $114.99 plus $24 for the extra receivers and $8 for DVR service. The only thing I can see I'm missing are the Hallmark channels.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

From a close review of the new Dish price structure and the current receiver offerings, I replace the stand alone non-DVR HD and SD receiver with the Dish dual port 222/222k as the primary receiver and add two 211/211k receivers for which I would enable the $40 one time external hard drive option and purchase two 1TB external hard drives, which could be had for about $90 each. *I don't know of any Dish DVR that has 1TB drives. If I'm wrong, please advise.*

Since the first leased receiver is provided at "no additional charge," you will not have to pay the dual port $14 receiver mirroring fee and pay only $7 each month for each of the 211/211k's. You will not have to pay the recurring $6 a month DVR fee. In less than 7 months, you would have recovered the $40 EHD enabling fee.

*In Dish's current price structure, the multiport receiver's and DVR's are not priced by each port up to $20 a month for each dual port receiver.*

The 200 series of HD receivers are ultra reliable, and since the hard drives are yours, you can upgrade them as you please as the lager ones become cheaper.

The per month port mirroring fees for additional TV's and the recurring $6 per month DVR fees are the killer.

When Dish charged only a low $7 mirroring fee for even a dual port HD receiver, it was a real bargain. Why should you pay $14 a month for a dual port receiver with one SD port, when the same $14 fee applies to two dedicated HD receivers?

Please correct me, anyone, if I'm wrong on the fees.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Yes, *well that won't matter much once they are disabled*. That's one thing you can always count on with Charlie. He loves a legal battle.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Mike500 said:


> I don't know of any Dish DVR that has 1TB drives. If I'm wrong, please advise.


How about if you're in effect only half wrong? 

The 922 has a 1TB HDD, but half is reserved for Dish speculative "VOD" downloads.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> How about if you're in effect only half wrong?
> 
> The 922 has a 1TB HDD, but half is reserved for Dish speculative "VOD" downloads.


Thanks, I'm not up on everything as you are. From the Dish Network official hard drive website, I see that the biggest EHD supported is currently 2TB.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Hoosier205 said:


> Yes, well that won't matter much once they are disabled. That's one thing you can always count on with Charlie. He loves a legal battle.


*What make you think the TiVo law suit will ever get the Dish DVR's shut off?*

Charlie is rounding third base and is headed for a home run.

_TiVo's patents are due to expire and to go into the public domain._

If TiVo wins the law suit, it will be only about the money.

To Charlie, like attorney's fees, it's the cost of doing business.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

So just an update, I didn't switch... D* got me down to 85 a month for a year. Didn't loose any programing... so I'm happy.


----------



## kingram52 (Jul 1, 2007)

How did you accomplish that? Did you threaten to leave?


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

kingram52 said:


> How did you accomplish that? Did you threaten to leave?


I called them and was honest. Said I was thinking about leaving to save money, they saved the money for me, no reason to leave.


----------



## shemamaja (Aug 24, 2011)

Why some subscribers changed their network providers? Is there any comparison between dish network and direct TV? Anybody can tell me or suggest me what is good to get satellite TV? I just wanna know about direct tv or dish and their satellite tv comparison.

Thank you,

Shema


----------



## hotspace (May 25, 2006)

bjamin82 said:


> So just an update, I didn't switch... D* got me down to 85 a month for a year. Didn't loose any programing... so I'm happy.


Sooo...what is your current programming package? How many receivers? I'm thinking of going to Directv and want to be informed on the possibilities.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

hotspace said:


> Sooo...what is your current programming package? How many receivers? I'm thinking of going to Directv and want to be informed on the possibilities.


I'm not sure a comparison with a deal like that is the best way to go. It'd be better to compare them with the standard pricing.


----------

